# issue transferring money to Italian bank



## decembersal (21 Feb 2008)

I want to transfer a sum of money from my Irish Permanent TSB Account to an Italian bank account. I have the IBAN and the Swift code but my bank cannot process the transfer. Is there an international code or do I drop a digit etc for transferring money?. The Italian company are swearing blind that their digits are right while the bank are saying it cannot go through? Am at a loss what to do. Thanks


----------



## DublinTexas (21 Feb 2008)

Italian IBAN's are 27 digits and there is a handy tool to validate them here:

http://alexandrerodichevski.chiappani.it/doc.php?n=219&lang=en#form

So validate the IBAN the company has given you there and if it's valid than PTSB should be able to process it.


----------



## decembersal (21 Feb 2008)

Thank you so much. The IBAN numbers are right. That is a great resource.


----------



## Godfather (21 Feb 2008)

Hi Decembersal, did you sort out the issue? They need the electronic swift code (usually 8 to 11 digits)... Sometimes banks (expecially the new italian ones) take a bit of time to be recognized in the international circuit... Good luck!


----------



## anyone (23 Feb 2008)

Also italian banks need the precise account name so if for instance you send the payment to M Kelly but the account name is Mary Kelly then the payment will be returned to you.  Nuts but thats how it is


----------

